# What bike/bikes are you planning to buy in 2017?



## dim (15 Dec 2016)

I'll start ....

currently I have 3 bikes ...

my daily (spring/summer/autumn commuter is a Specialized S-Works Transition (a definate keeper and my favourite bike)

A giant TCR Composite (my fast bike) .... it's faster on hills that the Specialized, because the geometry is different and I pedal faster that the S-Works when I stand and pedal .... on flats, there is not much difference in top speed. The S-Works weighs a bit less (just over 7kg), and the Giant weighs just over a kilo and a bit more

My winter commuting bike is a Surly Long Haul Trucker .... heavy with 26 inch wheels .... slow but very comfortable, and a definate keeper. I bought this bike with the intention of cyling LEJOG, but if I do LEJOG, I will want to ride it as fast as I can, so at this stage, I would rather use the Specialized

So, they way I'm leaning at this stage is:

Keep the S-Works as my daily summer commuter .... it's quick, and it's exciting to ride

save up, then sell the Giant TCR and replace that with a good used Scott Foil with Di2 .... this will be my 'fast'/weekend bike.... I really like these

Keep the Surly Long Haul Trucker for special slow group rides with friends (it's a definate keeper, and very very comfy .... can be ridden 12-14 hours a day at 20-22km/hr with a decent saddle

Buy a good used Specialized Roubaix .... add 700Cx28 tyres, Dynamo hub and lights, mudguards, and I will have a very good Winter bike that I can ride fast when I want to (thats what I'm missing from the Surly), plus it may be good for long Audax rides (which I'm planning on doing in 2017)

plus one more for fun ..... a vintage racing Tricycle similiar to this: (I've wanted one for a long time)







so what's on your wishlist for 2017?


----------



## gavroche (15 Dec 2016)

Certainly not another bike otherwise I will have to extend my shed as I already have 4 bikes in it. On the other hand, I tend to be more of an impulse buyer so who knows?


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2016)

Reducing first: the Wilier Izoard, Eastway R4.0, Merida Cyclo-Cross and possibly the Spesh Secteur are likely to go.

I've a Wilier Montegrappa frame to build up for temporary use.

Then it's looking for a decent road bike funded mostly by the sale of the 4 above.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2016)

Looking at getting one of these three at the moment - Whyte Friston, Ridley X-trail Alloy or Specialized Sequoia Elite - all slightly different iterations of the adventure/gravel bike theme:


----------



## Jimidh (15 Dec 2016)

I'm not allowed another bike until we buy a new kitchen which isn't on the cards until the end of 2017.

I do have 5 so I can't really complain!!


----------



## User6179 (15 Dec 2016)

Not planning to buy any more bikes for a good few years , currently have 4 and just bought a Ghost Nivolet LC tour


----------



## Jimidh (15 Dec 2016)

Eddy said:


> Not planning to buy any more bikes for a good few years , currently have 4 and just bought a Ghost Nivolet LC tour


That's a lovely looking bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Dec 2016)

No need, I've aready got a Brompton.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> No need, I've aready got a Brompton.



Have you really got two Bromptons?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have you really got two Bromptons?


Hah! I've deleted the duplicate post, making yours seem a bit odd.


----------



## dim (15 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> No need, I've aready got a Brompton.



is it the Titanium one?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> is it the Titanium one?


 point taken.

But my pockets aren't that deep.


----------



## mick1836 (15 Dec 2016)

Ordered but not collecting until we return to UK from Spain in Feb


----------



## Alan O (15 Dec 2016)

I started 2016 with no cycling acquisition plans at all, and I ended up getting my old road bike into good order and then acquiring three more as we approach the end of the year.

For 2017, all I'm thinking of is getting a suitable frame and building a fixed wheel bike - possibly by late Spring or early Summer.


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2016)

mick1836 said:


> Ordered but not collecting until we return to UK from Spain in Feb


Nice.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2016)

No bikes in 2017 as Ive already got a brand new frameset in the cave to build up on boxing day.

I may look at getting sram etap though.......and possibly new wheels


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2016)

I may have a cycle scheme voucher on the way....

I may be interested in a hardtail MTB.

This might be 2016 if it all goes to plan though, but maybe 2017.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Dec 2016)

Possibly looking at replacing my Triban with a Giant Contend SL1 Disc


----------



## cyberknight (16 Dec 2016)

If all goes to plan ....


----------



## winjim (16 Dec 2016)

I have lots of bits of bikes - or - bits of lots of bikes which I need to cobble together into something rideable. I also have no storage or workshop space so they're all inaccessible at the moment.

Guess I'll be working on the new folder for the forseeable future.


----------



## RegG (16 Dec 2016)

If I'm lucky and good!.......


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2016)

None!
(Unless a 55cm Condor Gran Fondo frame appears on eBay, then I will not be able to help myself)!

I'd need to sell at least one off though for space reasons

My aim should probably actually be to actually at least ride the 5 at some point/regularly (don't think I've actually had the carbon out this year)


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> I'll start ....
> 
> currently I have 3 bikes ...
> 
> ...



My wish list is "one of each!" But I probably will not buy another bike.


----------



## Rustybucket (16 Dec 2016)

None for next year, planning on a titanium one next, probably won't be able to afford it until 2019 thou! 

Long term planning!

Did buy a lovely Cannondale synapse this year, so can't grumble.


----------



## broady (16 Dec 2016)

Not sure what to buy yet...
New bike 
New wheels 
New groupset 

Could do with selling off a few bits too


----------



## burndust (16 Dec 2016)

No new bikes here in 2017...already have 4!


----------



## mjr (16 Dec 2016)

None. Four of the current squadron do specific jobs and then two others act as backup but I ought to sell them or rent them out and two aren't mine. One or two might get replaced, but they would almost certainly be replacements.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2016)

One of these... maybe... but with a higher spec.


----------



## mattobrien (16 Dec 2016)

I've got one of these on order





Although I have specced it up a little from the version shown above.

I now need all the different parts to actually arrive at LBS so the thing can be built - currently we are waiting on most of it, I think that the only major component that has actually arrived are the rims. Serves me right for deciding to build a bike out of bits that are yet to be released...


----------



## greekonabike (16 Dec 2016)

I've got my Giant Escape which will become my 'everywhere, all the time' bike once I've sorted out some panniers and a rack. 

I'd quite like to add a hardtail MTB, singlespeed/fixie and a drop bar road bike that will become the fair weather toy. If I'm lucky I'll get two out of the three in 2017. It's times like this I'm glad I got rid of the missus. 

GOAB


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Dec 2016)

mattobrien said:


> I've got one of these on order
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty damn sexy. 

Would be wasted on someone of my modest abilities though.


----------



## RegG (16 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's pretty damn sexy.
> 
> Would be wasted on someone of my modest abilities though.



Yeah, but think what it would do for your street cred!!


----------



## mattobrien (16 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's pretty damn sexy.
> 
> Would be wasted on someone of my modest abilities though.


I am spending many hours on the turbo with the goal of making sure I can get a little bit fitter before it arrives and I can do it some justice. I suspect no matter how good I get, the bike will always be better than me...


----------



## Phaeton (16 Dec 2016)

NONE


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Dec 2016)

None
I have 9 already....






















.....unless a sweeeeet Raleigh 20 comes along or an old Moulton or....


----------



## rivers (16 Dec 2016)

I really like my current bike, and it's less than a year old, so I don't think the wife will agree to me buying another one. I might upgrade the groupset and wheels however, as my bike is an entry level specialized. However, I find it really comfortable to ride size and geometry wise, so I don't want to risk losing that feeling, hence just upgrading components.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Dec 2016)

I "only" have 3 bikes , the plan would be to sell my carrera and turn the alloy boardman into my winter bike/ commuter bike , its hasnt got rack points so im looking at maybe a seat post rack or i do have one that connects to the QR skewer but im not sure about the later if i have to faf about with a puncture in the dark .


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2016)

N-1 next year as the "fixed" will be going. I bought a bike this year so five currently, and going back to 4.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2016)

I have a decent 'best-bike' that my wife bought me for my 50th, back in October 2015

That said, practically every day-off I've had, it's going to rain, raining, or rained, so it's not had much use (to the point of the mould-flashings are still on the tyres)

It's a Ribble Gran-Fondo, with full Ultegra, Ultegra wheels, Ritchey WCS bars/stem/seat-pin





I am considering replacing my all-purpose (commuter/trainer/all-weather) bike, with a different model, from the same stable
It's a 'blue'/winter/audax frame, as Ribble term it




I was considering their _Sportive 365, _but then started contemplating discs, for wet-weather useage, as I'm fed up of constantly changing blocks
Thus, when the_ CR3_ came out, I thought perfect......... http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cr3-cx/#pid=30907

However, then they announced the _GCR, _that started to tick boxes, as it was cheaper than the CR3, & a good winter colour
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-cgr/#pid=34786
*BUT; *it's heavy, & that front fork/mudguard inter-relationship (unless it's the guards used??) make it look it's part moto-cross bike


There are 3 other road-bikes still here (& my CX bike)


----------



## tallliman (16 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I "only" have 3 bikes , the plan would be to sell my carrera and turn the alloy boardman into my winter bike/ commuter bike , its hasnt got rack points so im looking at maybe a seat post rack or i do have one that connects to the QR skewer but im not sure about the later if i have to faf about with a puncture in the dark .



I have a skewer rack. For punctures? I just pull the qr out to get the wheel off. Really doesn't take any longer than a normal wheel.

As for bike buys, Im tempted by the Ribble cgr for light touring/trail use with large tyres. Never want to do full scale touring so don't need to carry much but want something a bit more relaxed with clearance for larger tyres than my trek 2.1. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Dec 2016)

Suzuki Bandit or Honda Hornet


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Dec 2016)

In 2017, I'm trying not to buy this Raleigh Road Ace. One of my all time fav Raleigh production bikes.
Full Shimano 600 Tri colour set.


----------



## Slick (16 Dec 2016)

We have a new CTW scheme, one where I could finally work out exactly what it was going to cost me. I signed up for it but couldn't confirm it on the outside providers site. (Don't you just love technology) long story short, I'm as yet unsure, but this thread is giving me a few ideas if it works out. If not, my existing bike isn't old, and is probably about right for my current capabilities.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Dec 2016)

None,unless I win the lottery when an Enigma Excel,Shand Stooshie and Ridley Noah SL would be ordered.

And a nice custom job for the better half too.

On a slightly more sensible note I will try and pick up some Dura-Ace bits for the Helium now that the new version is out and then pass the Ultegra to the better half's Liv Avail.


----------



## mustang1 (16 Dec 2016)

None!

I get a lot more by having so much less.

But screw that. If I get one then maybe a Giant Defy with 28mm tires so I can use it as a pseudo cross gravel bike and stick a couple of fingers up at those marketing buffoons.


----------



## smutchin (16 Dec 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looking at getting one of these three at the moment - Whyte Friston...



I wasn't planning on getting one of those until I saw your post in the other thread. Really like the look of that bike. A lot.

Already on my shopping list are:
New Brompton - very nearly bought at the start of this year but then a change of circumstances meant I'm no longer commuting, so less impetus. Would very much like one though.
MTB - I've always been a road cyclist but since I've been dabbling with CX, I've developed more of a hankering for some more serious offroad stuff.
CX bike with gears - current CX bike is singlespeed, which I love, but it is a limiting factor on some (but not all) courses.


----------



## rockpig (17 Dec 2016)

I'm not _planning_ on buying any new bikes in 2017. Then again I didn't plan to buy 2 in 2016 either. I need to clear some space in the garage so my 1999 Muddy Fox Trailblazer will have to go as will a couple of the kids bikes so I'll have fewer bikes in 2017, strictly speaking.


----------



## Triple3 (17 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> One of these... maybe... but with a higher spec.



Once I collect mine in January I will post lots of tempting pictures to sway you  Pictures are all I see at moment until I return frome work


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2016)

Triple3 said:


> Once I collect mine in January I will post lots of tempting pictures to sway you  Pictures are all I see at moment until I return frome work




Tease


----------



## mattobrien (17 Dec 2016)

My handlebars and saddle turned up yesterday, so 2017's new bike is starting to get a few more bits in the box at LBS. 

Just need the frame, gruppo and hubs to arrive and we'll be in business.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> I have a skewer rack. For punctures? I just pull the qr out to get the wheel off. Really doesn't take any longer than a normal wheel.
> 
> As for bike buys, Im tempted by the Ribble cgr for light touring/trail use with large tyres. Never want to do full scale touring so don't need to carry much but want something a bit more relaxed with clearance for larger tyres than my trek 2.1. Suggestions appreciated.


Good to know , i would need to add a clamp for the seat stay mount , tempted to use a seat post adaptor , would be adding it to this ....


----------



## the_mikey (17 Dec 2016)

I plan to replace my ageing Giant defy and battered Kinesis T2 in 2017, disc brakes, mud-guards, touring potential are on my shopping list..


----------



## samsbike (17 Dec 2016)

None except maybe a set of disc wheels


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2016)

Oooops i seem to have bought another new bike.......it wasnt planned though


----------

